# Sight Recommendation - Achieve; Achieve XP; SureLoc Fury: CBE Vertex



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

I voted for the Vertex elevate but I'll also throw the B3 Exact series in there too. Pretty much all of the high end sights are in the same price range and have the same or similar features, comes down to personal taste.


----------



## Doublea17 (Jan 30, 2017)

I like the Achieve XP, own one and it has been great.


----------



## Im just husky (Jul 11, 2017)

Another thing I forgot to mention is that I can not seem to find a lot of info or good reviews on the new SureLoc Fury's. Quite a lot of the Carbonic's but not the Fury's?

I know SureLoc has really lost a step since Feradyne took them over but are people not writing up info on it or are there really not many people using one? I find that interesting.


----------



## White_Horse (Jun 14, 2020)

I like both the Axcel Achieve XP and the CBE Vertex. The Axcel is lighter than the CBE (if you care about that). I'm not a fan of the CBE for field (or anything outdoor) because you have to crank the entire way between numbers (there is no method to press button and rapidly move the sight). For indoors where you change distances less...or never...it's fine. Ran the Vertex this last indoor season because I got a great deal on it. I have an order for an Axcel for my outdoor bow that I'm waiting on.


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

Only problem what I have had with my Axcel Achiceve is that in rain it seems to get tougher and tougher to turn knobs on elevate.
Problem solved when I took those off and ad some thicker synthetic bearing grease under them. No other problems what so ever.
Oh.. there is one other, that magnifier what U' can buy to it is so reflective that it's almost usable even in indoors. 
So I use my bino's to double check sight marks.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I have the oldies. Two Sure Loc Challengers (older than dirt, but work like new) and two Sure Loc Supremes - one brand new, never assembled, black. Now, these were made when Steve ran Sure Loc. The polished Supreme is just great.
Had a Axcel Achieve, but really didn't care for it - sold it right after Bill Ruff fixed up a light for it. Had another sight frame and can't remember the brand - sold it. Had three ANTS2 sight frame by Copper John, polished and 2 black. Wonders of wonders was Top Shooters hailing the ANTS2 as tops and it was gone around 2010...Last I heard Copper John will still rebuild them - $72 sounds about right. Don't worry about mine I sold them. 

Like many I haven't seen any write-ups on the new Sure Locs.......The Carbonic just too much - $450. The Sure Loc Challenger was said the most sold sight frame. Listed for $250, but shops sold them for $160 plus tax. One shop ordered one for me. $159.99 plus tax.......


----------



## Im just husky (Jul 11, 2017)

Also if anyone has any of the aforementioned sights for sale, please feel free to PM me details [emoji16]


----------



## Rabbit57 (Jun 15, 2012)

Im just husky said:


> Just looking at the sights above only, for the time being but feel free to tell me if I am missing another good comparable to the one I run now. _I currently run a SureLoc Supreme with a Shrewd Nomad 42 scope_, and will keep my scope for whatever sight I decide to go with. Basically I am looking for the same Micro tuneability that I have with my current SureLoc that I can use with Archers advantage and creating tapes in the future.
> 
> For an added layer, I threw a Poll on here so if you could please comment as to why you chose what you did...


You’re missing Shibuya!!!


----------



## Rabbit57 (Jun 15, 2012)

You’re missing Shibuya


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I also have two Sure-Loc Supremes made by Gibbs and have been using them since the mid 90s with no problems and will use them up to the end of my ability to shoot a bow.


My 20 yard mark is 25.2 on my Sure-Loc. No matter how many time I move my sight, or how many years later, I will hit the X when I put my sight to 25.2 at 20 yards and my sight will not move as I shoot the bow.


----------



## Im just husky (Jul 11, 2017)

huteson2us2 said:


> I also have two Sure-Loc Supremes made by Gibbs and have been using them since the mid 90s with no problems and will use them up to the end of my ability to shoot a bow.


This is my current setup and though it is solid I get a bit of play in my scope ever since I put my nomad on it. Nothing major but just a tad worried about it creeping or even breakage over time with the shot vibration. Maybe not a worry?!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Im just husky said:


> This is my current setup and though it is solid I get a bit of play in my scope ever since I put my nomad on it. Nothing major but just a tad worried about it creeping or even breakage over time with the shot vibration. Maybe not a worry?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your Supreme is different from mine. Mine is a bit streamlined to left of windage adjustment knob and I have polished thumb barrel that tightens 3rd axis block....

I would be more concerned of how you have your scope mounted. Me, I don't like the scope rod exposed. This avoids scope rod breakage.











Right offer I might sell. Sure Loc Supreme 550, never assembled. Some parts still in original sealed plastic bag.
6" extension bar............Original box, instructions.


----------



## tonner2000 (Dec 18, 2013)

Try looking at the ds advantage sight...its right up there with the best of them


----------



## coastiehunter2 (Jun 27, 2011)

I wouldn’t bother with the surelok there pretty much a done deal, I really like the cbe have a few of them never any trouble just a little slow like mentioned above. Don’t think you could go wrong with the axcel proof is in the pudding on that sight probably 90% of pros are shooting it. I have recently switched to a Hogg father best sight I have had little heavy but built like a tank and so adjustable.


----------



## ultimatejay (Jun 25, 2020)

If you're only shooting 20yards does the sight have to be $1000.00? I mean your not ever going to change your sight that much once you get it sighted in for 20yards so all those bells and whistles are doing nothing for you. Now if your shooting 3d then thats a different story.


----------



## G. Martin (Aug 2, 2017)

I didn't see mention of DS Advantage


----------



## Im just husky (Jul 11, 2017)

I ended up finding and going with a CBE Elevate and will try that out. I’ll make sure I post a first impression on it when it arrives. 

It was kind of a toss up and really came down to availability more than anything. I think I’ll be happy with it but we will see!


----------



## ultimatejay (Jun 25, 2020)

SHIBUYA


----------



## LTS III (Mar 12, 2017)

Keep in mind with the CBE site, The rapid travel model, for 3-D, moves 4 times faster than the target model.


----------

